# DistCC auf Windows + Verschiedene Versionen



## m-o-m-o (19. Januar 2011)

Guten Abend,

ich habe gerade vor, mein Netbook von Arch Linux auf Gentoo umzurüsten. Dafür wollte ich dann DistCC auf Windows benutzen, um die Rechenarbeit vom gcc auf meinen großen PC auszulagern.

Das Problem ist nun eine Sache:

Der gcc in Cygwin ist in der Stable Version 4.3.4 und in der Experimental 4.5. Der gcc auf dem Gentoo Image ist aber 4.4.3.

Im Internet gehen die Meinungen da wohl auseinander, ob verschiedene gcc Versionen ratsam wären. Auf der DistCC Homepage steht nun, dass das prinzipiell kein Problem wäre, aber im Gentoo Wiki steht, dass davon dringend abzuraten ist.

Meine Möglichkeiten sind nun:

Verschiedene gcc Versionen benutzten
Einen USB Stick für meinen richtigen PC erstellen (ist mir ehrlich gesagt die Option, die mir am wenigsten gefällt, da es bei jedem Update relativ zeitaufwändig ist)
Gentoo Testing installieren (der Laptop soll aber auch z. B. in der Schule tadellos funktionieren  )

Hat jemand schon DistCC benutzt und kann mir Ratschläge geben?

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## riedochs (21. Januar 2011)

Wie sieht es mit einer Linux LiveCD aus? (K)Ubuntu, Knoppix usw. Da könntest du vielleicht ohne viel Aufwand das ganze laufen lassen.

Alternativ: In deinen PC eine Platte einbauen und Linux drauf installieren.


----------



## m-o-m-o (21. Januar 2011)

Die CD bzw. Stick ist natürlich eine Option, aber ich wollte nun mal wissen ob es ein Problem darstellen würde, denn sonst müsste ich bei jedem Update vom Stick booten.

Die Platte ausbauen ist keine gute Idee, denn es ist ein Notebook, dazu noch ein kleines.


----------



## pyro539 (22. Januar 2011)

Hoi,

also zwei verschiedene GCC-Versionen würd ich bei distcc nicht benutzen. Die Gentoo-Entwickler wissen schon warum 

Es gibt aber auch noch andere verteilte Compile-Systeme als distcc. Eins ist z.B. Icecream von SUSE: Icecream - openSUSE
Damit kannst du verschiedene GCC-Versionen benutzen  Das könntest du dir mal anschauen.


----------



## m-o-m-o (22. Januar 2011)

Icecream funktioneiert leider nicht unter Windows. 

Dann erstelle ich mir einfach nen Stick für den PC und mache das dann so.

Dennoch vielen Dank für die Antworten


----------

